# Gunky eyes ?



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy

Honey has two funky eyes, they look clear but she keeps getting green goo coming out of them, should I take her to the vet? It's only been today and have been cleaning then with warm water. We are away Friday til Monday so she goes to dig sitter tomorrow night, dog sitter is a vet nurse so that is good! Just don't want her to be in pain or if it will clear up by itself! Thanks x


----------



## RubyCockapoo

Saw this the other day (I'd phone the vet to be on the safe side) and realised the 'green' connection when I read your post!

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=7619&highlight=green

Ian


----------



## kendal

Just get some opterx out the chemist. their seems to be alot if conjunctivitis going about. the vet will charge you £50 for something you can pick up for a couple of quid at the chemist. just dont say its for your dog.


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy

I got some, had to lie and say its for my husband and give loads of symptoms 😏


----------



## Emily+Harry

Rudi always has a build up around her eyes where I bath them with warm water to get them off her fur as they go hard - would optrex be good for her eyes or does this sound more serious - it has been going on since gettin her - just thought it was part and parcel of having a long haired dog xx


----------



## kendal

If its green gunk then get optrex. if its just the brown goop/ crusty stuff you find in the morning then it is normal. and just something you need to clear away every day or two.


----------



## Emily+Harry

Aw fab yeah it is just the crusty stuff but quite alot of it xx


----------



## Pepster

Peppers just had conjunctivitis too! Wonder why so much at moment? £25 later she had antibiotic eye drops so hope the optrex works, I'll be interested to know. Pepper had a bloodshot eye too though so maybe it wouldn't have worked.


----------



## kendal

its just an eye infection, i tend to get it a wee bit because of the grooming i get so much hair in my eyes. it could be down to dust, dirt, even the pollen from the plants. 

dogs are forever rowling so their eyes are exposed to lots of things. the optrex is a quick and cheep fix. obviosly if you see no efect after atleast 2 days (you should realy see a difference by the end of the first day) then go to your vet, but the optrex should clear it up anyway.


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy

Optrex dud wonders!! Thanks all x


----------

